# Buttons



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I’m just checking to see if I can find green buttons.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I just the simple “send” at the end of this comment. Nothing else.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> I just the simple "send" at the end of this comment. Nothing else.












This is what my iPad screen looks like.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That looks more like the App than the main website. 

Try going to your search area and type in chickenforum.com. See if you don't notice a difference.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

chickenforum.com Here, let's make this easier. Click on that link. It will bring you directly to the main forum site.


----------



## patsimanning (Aug 22, 2015)

Ok, I used the link you sent. I have all three green buttons on the bottom right to use.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Got it. Now let's see if you keep them. Seems like some have them disappear again.


----------



## patsimanning (Aug 22, 2015)

So far, they’re still there.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Some are gaining them and some are losing them again. Who knows what's going on.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

from PC


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I guess I need to do another survey to see who's up and running completely. I was told by one person theirs is still not there.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Iphone 6


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have two personas, this one was fine, the other one had it missing on my phone but had it on the computer. When I checked yesterday it was on my phone too. 

NM, this all came about because I was trying to teach someone how to upload a pick using the "upload a file" button. She kept saying it wasn't there, I thought she was using the app on her phone. She wasn't. Turns out it was a bigger problem than just her.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

Well, I'll be...that Upload button shows up on my PC today. Do you know if the issue is fixed for certain?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't know and with it being the weekend we won't know much until next week. It still appears to be a roaming issue. There not there, not everyone is missing the button. I have no clue how they fix that since it isn't consistent.


----------

